# How do I go about partnering up with an individual?



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

So, my cousin has the idea for me to partner up with him and him friend in a business venture. They both are college students and feel they have good ideas for shirts geared towards college kids.

I'm looking for ideas as to how this could work. Its not a legal partership meaning, he will not be owning any parts of my company or anything like that. So far, it looks like he will be coming up with shirt ideas and marketing them at his campus and bringing in some sales. I would be in charge of designing in corel, and actually printing the shirts.

Any ideas?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Basically, he just outsources his work to you. You do the screen printing for him as a contractor, at contractor prices.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

You could pay him X$ per shirt or X% per order. That way they only earn $ if they produce. If things go well then you could revisit a different arrangement later. Who owns the designs he comes up with and you design and print?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Normally, my prices include 30% markup on all supplies (shirts, transfers, etc) plus $30 per hour. 

In this case, would it be a good idea to scratch the markup costs and just charge for my hourly labor?

When you do "contract" pricing, at what % discount do you normally work? What should I ask when someone calls my business line asking me to give them contract prices? How do I know its not just a client trying to get discounted prices?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you know the person calling or at least there name, address, phone number and company. When you receive their artwork it should be for another company, school etc. 

It's up to you what you charge. They're probably going to compare you prices to others.


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just be careful and document everything....


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

selanac said:


> Basically, he just outsources his work to you. You do the screen printing for him as a contractor, at contractor prices.


That's going to be the easiest and probably best way of doing this


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have him or her pay for everything up front, just as any other customer would.


----------



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

Just as an example, for 25 one color white shirts, one location. I would be at $6.70ish each. Thats including my markups and labor. That's without me even changing my prices for him. He can sell them for at least $10-$15 each. That sounds fair to me, but I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think that's fair until he fines out he's not getting contractor price discounts or what contractor prices are. Lol. 

The reason we give Contractors a discount is due to their repeated orders. They're out there selling, and we don't have to sell. Just sit back, take the contractors orders, print and receive the money. 

Now when I say contractors, I mean those who are outsourcing to us, not plumbers, hvac, etc.


----------



## crookedline (Oct 25, 2012)

I completely understand Selenac...thanks buddy...I'm definitely not trying to get over on nobody so i'm trying to figure out how to come up with a reasonable price...what expenses, mark ups, labor costs should I consider when coming up with contractor prices?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It depends on how much he's going to make them up. If he's selling at $15. $6.70ish is fine.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

partners are a pain in the you know what, i had my friend partner up when i opened my candy store and that was nothing but a headache. so i went solo and my business is now running smooth. if you do get a partner make sure he or she has a good head on their shoulders and is not a dumbass like my last partner. also get your areas straight before you hop in the venture...cause if one undermines the other infront of workers there is hell to pay. i can go on about this for days .


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think he's really saying contracting. 

I know what you mean though. Partners have one idea, and we have another idea. Many times the Partners are trying to ride on our backs, and don't do anything.


----------



## SickoStickers (Feb 14, 2013)

EXACTLY!!!!!! so true...*sigh* sad but true


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Get everything in writing. And gone over by a lawyer. A mans word is not a good deal. A deal on a handshake does not stand up in a court of law

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------

